# Yellow feet



## Winchester (Jul 28, 2009)

I'm sure a lot of bunny owners will notice that their bunnies have yellow feet. One of my bunnies does, shes white with grey patches. I was wondering, does anyone know anything that could take off the yellow from the bottom of her feet?

I've heard vinegar works. Is it ok for my bunny to digest if she happens to lick her feet?

Thanks!


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

I don't have much experience with rabbits - so don't know about the yellow feet. I have never seen it before. I do have to admit that it is quite cute looking. 
I use white vinegar to take away the urine stains in the loo and in the hutch where there are stains. I am sure it is ok to use as I have seen it mentioned in a lot of rabbit sites. Not sure about actually using it on the wee feet. I am positive you will get a reply later on today. 
Your wee bunny is previous looking.
Jacqui


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I am aware of this stuff for shows http://www.deemillen.co.uk/index.php?cPath=82_123&osCsid=bba5d9f664dc53052ca859a7f6cf2b25 but havent personally used any of it, rabbits are very clean animals i dont think the'd appreciate stinking of vinegar


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I think vinegar does evaparate quite quickly . My mum use to use a solution of water and bicarb if thats any help and then rinsed off and dryed the feet.


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

not sure about yellow feet but my white bunnie has almost permanent black feet, i went out to check on them yesterday and they were solid black up to the elbows, bless her, making a mess of my garden


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

that sounds like a sensible cure let them play with some mud and u wont see the yellow anymore, Miffys feet are a little yellow but not as bad as ur buns does he sit in his wee a lot? what do u use for him to pee on? I use wood pellets, beautycat


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

Also just noticed the wire floor in the background, Ive never seen a cage like that, do their toes not get caught?


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

i will have this problem when i get clover as she is pure white and i want to show her.
there are many products people use when showing but the key is a thick layer of wood shavings and cleaning feet weekly and then at shows people put white solution and powder on them.
ive also heard corn flower paste mix which makes the buns lick there feet and give them a good clean up.
also peroxide!!! yes ive heard it all lol apparently a 6% peroxide mix is what people use.
personally i wouldnt but just had to tell you lol


----------



## cassie01 (Jul 11, 2008)

frags said:


> i will have this problem when i get clover as she is pure white and i want to show her.
> there are many products people use when showing but the key is a thick layer of wood shavings and cleaning feet weekly and then at shows people put white solution and powder on them.
> ive also heard corn flower paste mix which makes the buns lick there feet and give them a good clean up.
> also *peroxide*!!! yes ive heard it all lol apparently a 6% peroxide mix is what people use.
> personally i wouldnt but just had to tell you lol


bloody hell, a bit risky isnt it!!!! some people will try anything


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

i was speaking to a lady who showed pure white alpaca guineas and she put vasaline on their bellies from a very early age so it wouldnt turn yellow, but i guess that wouldnt help if its already yellow! Mercedes and Mclaren have yellow feet but it doesnt bother me that much!

*Heidi*


----------



## Winchester (Jul 28, 2009)

Thanks for all the suggestions! I think I might try using the vinegar on her feet and washing that off with a damp cloth after wards. I bought her from the pet store about a month ago and I asked about the yellow feet and the lady there said it was just the sawdust. As I've been letting her run around the house more often, the yellow is slightly coming off but it's still visible.



> Also just noticed the wire floor in the background, Ive never seen a cage like that, do their toes not get caught?


That's what I thought at first, so I layed a blanket down and pillow down in the cage for him to sleep on. The wire on the bottom seems to be fine, his feet are pretty big. I also like the idea of the wire on the bottom instead of using sawdust because when I use sawdust, it gets stuck to his fur and it always matts (he's a long haired bunny, lionhead). He's out running around all the time (and sleeps in the cage) so I don't think he's in there enough for a long enough time for it to hurt his feet


----------



## jaxb05 (Apr 12, 2009)

Why do they get yellow feet?

Regarding the wire. I read on some site that wire hurts rabbit's feet. On my bottom tier there is wire where Pickle's can poop and it falls into a plastic drawer I can pull out. I have covered up all of the wire except for the corner where Pickle's does her business. (I can't get her to poop in a litter tray! at least she uses the same corner) Anyway I covered up the wire with the edible mats. Works a treat. Pickle's can sit on them and most of the wire is covered up - so her tootsies don't get hurt.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Winchester said:


> Thanks for all the suggestions! I think I might try using the vinegar on her feet and washing that off with a damp cloth after wards. I bought her from the pet store about a month ago and I asked about the yellow feet and the lady there said it was just the sawdust. As I've been letting her run around the house more often, the yellow is slightly coming off but it's still visible.
> 
> That's what I thought at first, so I layed a blanket down and pillow down in the cage for him to sleep on. The wire on the bottom seems to be fine, his feet are pretty big. I also like the idea of the wire on the bottom instead of using sawdust because when I use sawdust, it gets stuck to his fur and it always matts (he's a long haired bunny, lionhead). He's out running around all the time (and sleeps in the cage) so I don't think he's in there enough for a long enough time for it to hurt his feet


No wire bottom cage is NEVER ok  some people still use them in america, but they are dangerous and uncomfortable for the bunnies, how would you like to live on wire like that? It makes there feet sore. The yellow feet are probably urine stained from the petshop.


----------



## bellabunnylops (Aug 9, 2008)

emzybabe said:


> I am aware of this stuff for shows http://www.deemillen.co.uk/index.php?cPath=82_123&osCsid=bba5d9f664dc53052ca859a7f6cf2b25 but havent personally used any of it, rabbits are very clean animals i dont think the'd appreciate stinking of vinegar


The dee millen stain remover spary and the snow white paste works brilliantly - I spary mine with luke warm water everyday anyway to encourange them to clean their own feet and then once every couple fo weeks I used the stain remover and the other week I do the whitening paste, now all my buns have lovely clean feet x


----------



## Beautiine (Jul 3, 2009)

when i first got my rabbit caramel, he used to have yellow feet and i thought it was normal because i got him from a breeder also (i think) he was at a farm? i dunno if that breeder has one but he did smell like chicken(the breeder also have birds,chickens,ducks and etc) when i first hold him close to me. I think it is best to encourage your buns to clean their feet instead of using things on them not saying you can't but you can.


----------

